
Panera is losing nearly 100% of workers every year as fast-food crisis worsens - hhs
https://www.cnbc.com/2019/08/29/fast-food-restaurants-in-america-are-losing-100percent-of-workers-every-year.html
======
mehhh
Panera treated my friend terribly, changed her schedule without telling her
that they just plopped a new shift into her schedule in 2 hours, and gave 3
hour long shifts to avoid any lunch or work breaks.

Treat your employees like trash, get unsafe food and high turnover!

------
algaeontoast
You could always... pay people more or figure out why people hate working for
your company?

